# Direct Imaging Systems and Easyt Printer enter into license agreement



## DirectImagingInc (Jan 15, 2012)

Direct imaging systems, inc.
504 Lakeside Drive
Bradenton, FL 34210
Phone (941) 752-1043

*Press Release* 

Contact: Andrew Romines 
Phone: (941) 224-0720
[email protected] 
FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
9 A.M. EDT, January 10, 2012

*Direct Imaging Systems and Easyt Printer enter into license agreement*​
Bradenton fl, January 13, 2012: 

Direct Imaging Systems, Inc. announced that it has signed a patent license agreement with McDaniel Ventures, manufacturer of the EasyT Printer (Easy T Direct to Garment Printer). The agreement will result in McDaniel Ventures use of the Direct Imaging System’s U.S. Patent #6,095,628 for their EasyT Printer.

"We are very pleased to have EasyT join the growing number of Direct Imaging Systems, Inc. licensees," said Andrew Romines, chief financial officer of Direct Imaging Systems. "This agreement demonstrates Direct Imaging’s commitment to bringing a variety of direct to garment choices to consumers in the decorated apparel industry.” 

Andy McDaniel, manufacturer of the EasyT Printer stated that “this licensing agreement will allow us to continue to offer an affordable, cost effective, easy to use direct to garment printer.” For more information on the EasyT Printer visit their website at www.EasyTPrinter.com or phone (480)772-2379.

ABOUT DIRECT IMAGING SYSTEMS 
Direct Imaging Systems, Inc. designed and developed the first commercially available _direct to garment printer_ utilizing a moveable platen system and inkjet printing head. 

ABOUT MCDANIEL VENTURES 
After 4 years of using DTG printers in our shop and having countless problems we decided to bring the Easy T printer to market. Easy T Printer has been engineered to keep the process easy to use without issues that typical DTG machines have.

Easy T Printer 
1220 W Alameda Drive, Suite 104
Tempe, AZ 85282
(480)772-2379

 -End-​


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

It would be great if DIS listed the DTG systems who have agreements. I am sure tat will have an influence on purchasing decisions


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

What is this mean? Plain Engish? So all the guy who move platen have to afraid to be get sued? If Anajet wins at court then what happen? Money back?
Are you a guy who make EQ velocii? I think Korea/japan had pallets move system before USA patent. Yatek. Let's make more lawyers richer.
I have to look into dates. Patent----. Funny as money. Money talks. Balls stands. So how many platen moving guys are out there? So you will sue all like Kornit did? What is your purpose to post here? You want all others will follow easy T guy? Do you want all platen moving mfg pay you royalty? I hope Scott F step in here. I will call him Monday. 
I was going to paten remote control Dtg but my lawyer laughed at me. Hehe. He said even patent approved. I will have no strong base to fight. If I lose I have to pay back all the loss other guy had plus more.
So many other machines are moving platen CNC but not Dtg? 
When does this patent will run out? I don't think NeoFlex has nothing to do but fight and greedy are never good picture to me.
Cheers! Beers are on me always.


----------



## AL Emb'r (Jul 20, 2009)

charles95405 said:


> It would be great if DIS listed the DTG systems who have agreements. I am sure tat will have an influence on purchasing decisions


I gather from All Americans post he does not have a licence?


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

AL Emb'r said:


> I gather from All Americans post he does not have a licence?


Thank you for letting me know. 
I thought I did. LMAO. Thanks.
Cheers! Beers are on me always.


----------



## Justin Walker (Dec 6, 2006)

AL Emb'r said:


> I gather from All Americans post he does not have a licence?


Neither do the majority of major players out there. 

I doubt most of them are paying Kornit for their "ownership" of part of the process, either....


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

All I have is driver licence.  
I wish I have liqueur licence too.
Cheers and Beers!


----------



## Justin Walker (Dec 6, 2006)

... I have a license to kill.


----------



## AL Emb'r (Jul 20, 2009)

Justin Walker said:


> Neither do the majority of major players out there.


Since you seem to have information on this subject do you know who does? It really is going to impact whose printer I buy in the future. I don't want to end up like the guys that got stuck with tjets and now can't sell them because of that court order.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

AL Emb'r said:


> Justin Walker said:
> 
> 
> > Neither do the majority of major players out there. /QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Justin Walker (Dec 6, 2006)

AL Emb'r said:


> Since you seem to have information on this subject do you know who does? It really is going to impact whose printer I buy in the future. I don't want to end up like the guys that got stuck with tjets and now can't sell them because of that court order.


I don't have a master list of the companies that do or don't, and it probably wouldn't be my place to put that information out publicly anyways; however I can say that I've worked with a number of companies in this industry (and even had to discuss this issue at great length when me and some industry amigos were trying to develop our own DTG printer over in China a few years back) and I don't think I know of more than two, _maybe_ three that are paying "patent royalties"....

I can also say that if this is the issue you choose to focus on when looking for a machine, you might be closing the door to a lot of really good options - this would be my very last concern behind quality, reliability, support, software, speed, THEN making sure the company has dotted all their "I's" and crossed all their "T's" with the legal department. Even then I don't think I would care, since I have done business in the past with companies that were actively engaged in fighting lawsuits for one reason or another - unless they lose spectacularly in court on some huge issue, it rarely effects me as an end user.

Also, I have not heard of any guys who got stuck with T-Jets that they couldn't sell due to a court order? I thought they only got stuck with them because they sucked, and that's why they couldn't sell them.....  Sorry that was a low blow and I should show more class than that.... Just seemed like an easy opportunity to poke them in the eye. It was a joke Scott!!! No hard feelings.  Looking back, the T-Jets were an integral part of the evolution of this industry.... Everyone involved has learned much more about the process, the technology and the industry in the last several years.


----------



## ChadAGG (May 14, 2007)

I think he might be talking about the guy that had his T-Jet listing pulled from eBay a few days ago. Of course just because eBay pulled the listing doesn't mean you couldn't sell it in the classifieds.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

So, are you buying machine to sell later to make money? It is wrong 100%. I have been selling NeoFlex 4.5 years not one dead meat yet. When and if it is dead I am ready to trade in.. 
Cheers! Beers are on me always.


----------



## AL Emb'r (Jul 20, 2009)

Justin Walker said:


> I don't have a master list of the companies that do or don't, and it probably wouldn't be my place to put that information out publicly anyways


So what you are really saying is you don't really know.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I don't think DIS has gone after a consumer who bought a unit. Just in at least one case where a unit was listed for sale on eBay by an end user and eBay pulled the after DIS supposedly contacted them


----------



## Justin Walker (Dec 6, 2006)

AL Emb'r said:


> So what you are really saying is you don't really know.


Haha yeah I'm pretty sure that's what I said. There is an awful lot of stuff that happens behind the scenes in this industry that most of us aren't really privy to. I don't think the specific legal arrangements of independent companies are public domain, but I have been wrong before. 

I try to focus on the merits of each machine, but we each have different things that are important to us as business owners.


----------



## thursday14 (Oct 26, 2011)

Am about to purchase an anajet sprint. Am concerned re the status of lawsuit? Only just heard about this...


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

thursday14 said:


> Am about to purchase an anajet sprint. Am concerned re the status of lawsuit? Only just heard about this...


 well is between the manufacturer and the patent holder... so if you buy now (before all the lawyer fees and license agreements) you'll get a cheaper deal.....

It's not in DIS's interest to shut them down or prevent them from doing business. It's kind of like a leach on a whale... if the whale dies and there is not another host around, it will die. This and other lawsuits have been around for a long time. If it's worth it to settle, then they will.


----------



## thursday14 (Oct 26, 2011)

Thank you! Anyone else have any advice as to whether or not it is good idea to purchase now since they are involved in a lawsuit? I can only purchase in europe so my options are limited.


----------



## thursday14 (Oct 26, 2011)

p.s. Mainly concerned re warranty, availability of ink, resale value, etc.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

thursday14 said:


> Am about to purchase an anajet sprint. Am concerned re the status of lawsuit? Only just heard about this...


My opinion is
You are worrying about car accident so you cannot buy a car. Relax, get license, inspection, insurance and learn about satisfaction rate. In USA we call J.D power. In Dtg, t shirts forum. 
Cheers! Beers are on me always.


----------

